# Getting ready for fair!



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

11 days out from the start of fair! Supper excited as I'm taking home grown kids this year! Today I clipped 5 out of the 9 that are going! Any constructive criticism about how I did on the clipping is welcome. 
I will be shaving the wethers sometime next week and will post them as well to see what y'all think.

Star 

























Gunner 









Abbie 









Reign


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Gunner is handsome! Is he s wether or buck? I think they all look great! I don't see anything wrong with their clipping, but I suck at clipping so couldn't tell you if you should have done it different lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

Thank you both! 
Gunner is our JR herd sire. He will breed some does for us next fall. Can't wait to see what he does in the ring until then!

Looking at the pictures I can see I few things I could change. I NEVER get the tails right I am so super picky about how they look so it drives me nuts. I'll probably have my leader walk me through going back over them. I need to fix Abbie's butt to more of a butt shape. Lol if that makes sense. Or do you think it's fine and I should leave it? I wish the babies had some more hair to play with! They were so slick it was hard to blend anything.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I personally liked the way her butt looked! I thought you cleaned it up very well. I understand on the tails. It seems so simple but it's not!


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

Right I've watched 3/4 people do tails and they zip through it like nothing and they look great and it probably takes me 10-15 minutes to do mine.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

That how the gal that help Joshua was! I was like how did you do that so fast and well lol every year I say I'm going to practice clipping on my goats during the summer and every year it never gets done lol I did play around with a few before the fair but then when it came to his does we chickened out and just did a minimum trim lol


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

You really should dive into it! It gets easier and then you get brave and try new things when you've done it 1,000 times. Like this last time I "tried" carving their butts out and went shorter on the inside of the front legs something I'd never did before and I think they came out okay for my first time. 

Your sons young get him doing it now so he can get good and start clipping for the ABGA shows. 

I've been hired twice to clip for a lady who shows dairy goats and made good money. And I'll I did was short everywhere imagine what people pay for a Boer doe cut!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok I didn't know what the right term was but I think you did well carving their butts lol I mean you can totally tell it's done but I can tell on every show animal that has it done so that's not a bad thing! On star you took the pic a bit high and I can't tell on her arm pit area but she looks good. 
I usually kid in the spring sell in the summer so between people showing up to look and get and every day crap I never would get to do it but I'm changing to winter kids sell in the spring so I'll have no excuse. Joshua is OCD enough that he would be very good at it once he gets it down......a lot of frustration before though lol but he's one that whatever he does he thrives to be the best at so I'll put him on it too. But I don't know how you all get a full grown stubborn goat onto the stand lol I'm gonna have to build a ramp


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They look great


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

Good luck.
Beautiful animals


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

Thank you everyone! 

I have my two older does left to clip thinking about tackling them today. They listen for the most part but it's on their time so it's more of a challenge to make sure it doesn't turn into a fight getting them on the stand and staying still. 

I'm debating weather or not to clip the wethers now or until next week. Jessica how close to fair did you clip your wether? Last time I did it like 3 days before our jackpot but that was because I was waiting for my coach to come back from her vaccination.


----------



## Clairepaws (Feb 2, 2016)

Star is so beautiful!!!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

The afternoon before the show. I thought that would be to late but almost everyone was doing it then


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

My OCD with the lines would drive me nuts. Even though hair doesn't grow that fast a feel like a few days allows me to fluff them a bit after their bath on show day lol


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

And the market boys are 90% done I need to finish up their heads tomorrow but I just ran out of time today.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Nice looking boys!!! So are you able to enter two market animals?


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

Yes, we are allowed two of the same species. Only allowed to run one through the sale, unless one or both Champion. You can run up to 3 Champions through the sale plus one non Champion animal. 

I am running whoever places higher through the sale and giving one to my vet who helps me out tons. Looking back I should have probably only taken one because they are in the same weight class and I will have to have a friend show for me.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

Got my second to last doe clipped up last night. 
We brought her little doe kid with because there is no way Jayde would have stood still long enough for us to get her done having Star down at the pen screaming her head off....So this is how Jayde with clipped.

























Only one more doe left and my dog to groom with only 3 more days left.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh how cute is that! Can we say mamas girl? Lol


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

And the last one is done! I'm feeling accomplished with everyone being done before fair, my last two shows I was still clipping goats the day before showing.

















Sawyer was definitely not impressed with being clean, as soon as I put her back into the pen she went and stuck her nose in someone pee


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They look great


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I love sawyers length ️she is really standing out to me I like her a lot. You did a good job on her too!


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

Thank you!

I think she always turns out the best! She's goat a lot of hair for me to play around with when clipping her. I feel like I get a new goat every time I show clip her 

I just wish she was cow hocked! Some judges seem to over look it but boy do you here about it from others.


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

Thank you!

I think she always turns out the best! She's goat a lot of hair for me to play around with when clipping her. I feel like I get a new goat every time I show clip her 

I just wish she was cow hocked! Some judges seem to over look it but boy do you here about it from others.


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

And I'm done showing until Friday!

Results with my dog;
I placed 1st in Showmanship 
1st in Rally
2nd in obedience
2nd in Breed identification 
3rd in dog Knowledge

Goats;
Star-1st in her class
Banner- Second in his class
Gunner 1st in his class and Reserve Champion Full blood 
Jayde-1st in her class
Abbie's-1st in her class
Reign-1st in her class and Reserve Champion registered doe
Sawyer-1st in her class, Reserve Champion unregistered doe, and Reserve Grand Champion doe. 
I also placed 1st in Showmanship.

I am not allowed to show my wethers- I didn't send in a picture with them and I 60 days out from fair per state governed fair regulations. I was upset concerning I worked REALLY hard with them but rules are rules. Yua live and yua learn.

I placed 1st in both my Showmanship classes qualifying me for round robin for small and large animals, I chose to show large animal. Which is on Friday. 
I then do livestock judging on Sunday!

More pictures to come. But we are exhausted.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

That is great!!! Congrats


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

OH NO!!! That sucks  I can't tell you how very sorry I am about your wethers and I don't blame you for being upset. 
You did do a wonderful job with the rest though and I hope that took a little of the sting out of it. I can tell you worked very hard with your goats and you deserved your great placings!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

Thank you! 
I am very proud and excited about how well fair went. It definitely was a great experience and I had a great time with my mom and best friend. 

Sense my wethers didn't go to fair I told my vet he could have both. Well he hasn't picked them up and I really don't want to put feed into to them much longer. How would you go about telling him he needs to get them soon? I'd really like them to be gone by this weekend. They are a gift because he's helped out tons!!! So I don't want to be rude or pushy about it but they need to be picked up.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh I hate situations like this :/ I never know what to say either and will end up spending a whole day figuring it out lol but probably something along the lines of I was just curious if you were still interested in this goat.....blame it on space if you need to.


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

I think our problem is we want to keep them SOOO bad! We already broke the "No wether" rule once and we are really trying to stick to it but the longer they are here the more we fall in love with them.


----------

